# DirectTV in Spain



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have a question about American TV in Spain.
My husband knows how to set up the satelite TV DirectV. Anybody knows if this would work in Spain?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chances are you can't get US DirectTV anywhere in Europe. It has, I'm told, to do with the curvature of the earth and the fact that the satellites that broadcast tv signals are in a stationary orbit over the area served (i.e. over the US).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Bev,
I'll let my husband know!
Sam


----------

